# Metro Boston



## Meursault (May 21, 2012)

Inspired by TB 3541's awesome compilation of SoCal ambulance services, and by the constant appearance of MA employment threads, I've started a similar compilation. If there's interest, I'll radiate out from Region IV.

I'd like to keep this thread restricted to factual information about the services; opine on them and give advice somewhere else so this doesn't die by derailment.

EMS in Massachusetts, particularly around Boston, is constantly in flux. I can't vouch for the future (or current) accuracy of this list.

*(Approximately) Metro Boston Private Ambulance Services:*
All titles are links to company sites unless noted. Listed cities are their HQ

Action Ambulance Wilmington
AMR Natick
American Ambulance Hyde Park
Armstrong Ambulance Arlington
Brewster Ambulance Hyde Park
Cataldo Ambulance Malden
Community EMS Marlborough
EasCare Ambulance Dorchester
Fallon Ambulance Quincy
McCall (still no website.) Brockton
Norwood Hospital EMS (a casualty of Steward assimilating Caritas?) Norwood
Patriot Ambulance Chelmsford
Pro EMS Cambridge
Rapid Ambulance Service Canton
Spaulding Rehab Hospital EMS Boston
South Shore Hospital EMS Weymouth
Trinity EMS  Lowell


*
Region IV (Metro Boston) Primary 911 Providers*
The primary source, especially for service levels, is the state's ambulance service list and some judicious assumptions (i.e. if a FD registers an ambulance service, they intend to use it. Cambridge is the only exception I know of.)

Action: Winthrop (probably)

AMR: Framingham, Waltham, Wellesley

Boston EMS

Cataldo: Chelsea, Newton, Revere

Fallon: Braintree, Brookline, Dedham, Milton, Quincy, Weymouth

Patriot: Marlborough, Hudson

Pro: Cambridge

Fire departments: Ashland, Canton, Cohasset, Hanover, Hingham, Hopkinton, Hull, Lexington, Natick, Needham, Norfolk, Norwell, Norwood, Scituate,  Sharon, Southborough, Sudbury, Walpole, Wayland, Westwood, Winchester, Wrentham

Fire departments, BLS-only: Acton, Arlington, Bedford, Belmont, Boxborough, Burlington, Carlisle, Concord, Dover, Holliston,  Lincoln, Littleton, Maynard, Medfield Millis, Sherborn (hires EMTs separately), Stow, Watertown, Weston, Wilmington, Woburn


----------



## dmc2007 (May 21, 2012)

A couple missing from the list:

Lyons-Danvers
Northeast Regional-Middleton


McCall's headquarters is in Dorchester, not Brockton


----------



## DeepFreeze (Jun 25, 2012)

Is Winthrop up this year? I was confused with why you wrote (probably) I know action just lost Woburn's contract as of 7/1. 




MrConspiracy said:


> Inspired by TB 3541's awesome compilation of SoCal ambulance services, and by the constant appearance of MA employment threads, I've started a similar compilation. If there's interest, I'll radiate out from Region IV.
> 
> I'd like to keep this thread restricted to factual information about the services; opine on them and give advice somewhere else so this doesn't die by derailment.
> 
> ...


----------



## MassEMT-B (Jun 25, 2012)

DeepFreeze said:


> Is Winthrop up this year? I was confused with why you wrote (probably) I know action just lost Woburn's contract as of 7/1.



I'm curious, did action lose it to another company ( if so who?) or did Woburn go ALS?


----------



## DeepFreeze (Jun 25, 2012)

Woburn hasn't gone ALS (yet) but I heard a couple rumors with Armstrong...though my money would be on Cataldo because they love scooping up old Action contracts.


----------



## DeepFreeze (Jun 25, 2012)

Scratch that, just heard from a very reliable source that Armstrong has it. Cataldo never bid this round.


----------



## Meursault (Jun 26, 2012)

As mentioned in another thread, American Ambulance has been bought by Falck, along with Cape Cod Ambulance.

Widespread rumor has it that Armstrong bought Pro, but no official confirmation yet.


----------



## MassEMT-B (Jun 27, 2012)

Hmm, those are both interesting about Armstrong if they are true. From what I have heard, the owner of Armstrong wants to give the company to his children but none of them want to run it. If that is true, one company might be getting a lot bigger if they acquire all that. But of course this being EMS, they could all just be rumours.


----------



## silver (Jun 27, 2012)

MrConspiracy said:


> As mentioned in another thread, American Ambulance has been bought by Falck, along with Cape Cod Ambulance.
> 
> Widespread rumor has it that Armstrong bought Pro, but no official confirmation yet.



This would be mind blowing...but very good for them.


----------

